# rabbit Hunting



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Any one had any luck rabbit hunting in portage co.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

we kicked up four got two thanksgiving morning around edinburg. heard a bunch of shooting coming from the public grounds by the park i figured those where pheasants though


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Probably, I try to stay away from public land on those day.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Talked to a neighbor bown the street.. Him and his son hunted a farm south of Ravenna..Thanksgiving day till 1:00 oclock...Got three said they were sitting tight had to almost kick them to get them to run...I always had more fun with my Beagles...GOOD LUCK NEXT TIME OUT...C.L....


----------

